# Radio Show..



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Good Morning. I was sitting here eating breakfast with my daughter and i thought it be nice maybe 1 or 2 days a week to have a radio show on prepping. Its free online and even has a call in number.. Im thinking of hosting.. what does everyone think?


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Id tune in every so often for sure. maybe a webcast or something?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

webcast..


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a site I went to that might meet your needs.

The Prepper Broadcasting Network

Just checked. You will need to click on the listen and chat tab. Live podcast and lots of archived material.


----------



## gmanprepper (Jan 18, 2013)

*Show*



MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Good Morning. I was sitting here eating breakfast with my daughter and i thought it be nice maybe 1 or 2 days a week to have a radio show on prepping. Its free online and even has a call in number.. Im thinking of hosting.. what does everyone think?


Would like to talk about show on our network APN radio Prepper Broadcasting dot com. You can go there and send me a reply through contact tab. Hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Good Morning. I was sitting here eating breakfast with my daughter and i thought it be nice maybe 1 or 2 days a week to have a radio show on prepping. Its free online and even has a call in number.. Im thinking of hosting.. what does everyone think?


Hey Mickey, fellow Jerseyian!!! Absolutely, think It's a great, just let us kno when n where, if I'm not wrkng is definitly tune in...Good luck.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

If you dont mind being watched by the Big Gov. Yeah great idea. Let me know if I can tune in from Oregon.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, great things are in the works


----------



## TunaSlayer (Feb 10, 2013)

If you have a smart phone get the app TuneIn Radio. There are some good shows on it. I like USA Prepares live 9am to 11am central mon thru fri. also repeats thru the day. then diffrent USA Prepares show @ 3pm central on 560 kwto. Can also get the prepper podcast network on tunein. likely more shows on TuneIn app to just got to find them.
Another App is GCN Live. this also has usa prepares, alex jones and another show i like called The Power Hour with Joyce Riley mornings 6 to 9. other shows on there too.


----------

